# Kitty pooped in tortoise table..... Help



## Whayla (May 19, 2014)

This morning I woke up to do my daily chores and as I went to get out my RF Tortuga's food dish I realized that her substrate was neatly piled high. Well, it turns out that one of my naughty cats used the tortoise table as a litter box!! I was livid....

I have since cleaned the tortoise table, and disciplined the cats, but it seems that Tortuga keeps digging in the same spot that the cat had defecated. She looks as if she is even eating small amounts of her coco coir/cypress mulch mixed substrate. I'm curious if this is okay? I'm afraid it could cause impaction? Is this normal? I'm slightly worried and really am not sure what I should do. I don't know if anyone has had a similar situation occur, but I would really like some input/help.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Kirin (May 19, 2014)

My leopard ate some of her cypress mulch and was constipated for a few days. Then she pooped out a great big piece of the mulch. It was scary. I was surprised that she was even able to pass such a big piece. Yours probably can smell where the cat went to the bathroom. I would change the whole tank with new substrate and clean it out really well.


----------



## Whayla (May 19, 2014)

Yikes, that is scary. But your tortoise was okay, even after passing such a large piece of mulch? It always worries my with stuff like that, because I feel that even though they can get it out, it could be causing lots of damage to their insides in the process.

Thank you for the advice, I'll be spending my day cleaning.


----------



## Blakem (May 19, 2014)

It will be fine. If you have coco coir, it'll pass fine. As for the poop, it's very common for my tortoise to try and eat poop, it's like candy! But, the only poo available since she's outside 24/7 if her own, and that's never been eaten. Before being out 24/7, I would being my sulcata out to a park by my house. I would find her munching on some "tootsie rolls". I would pull it out of her mouth. I'm sure your guy is fine! 


Here's some great plant identification websites I use. 

http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist

http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 19, 2014)

Personally, I would just take out the substrate around the area where the cat pooped. Changing all that substrate is not necessary. I have inside torts and 2 cats and have never had that problem.


----------



## DeanS (May 19, 2014)

Put a lid on it


----------



## Whayla (May 19, 2014)

DeanS said:


> Put a lid on it


I have thought of this idea, at least for night time. I am a stay at home critter keeper, so this is the only time the cats have access to the tortoise table without my supervision.

Thanks to everyone else that has replied. I did end up changing the substrate, just as a precaution because my little Tortuga did just get over her shell rot scare. I'm in the mindset "better safe, than sorry" and I would hate for the acidity in kitty urine/feces to cause any issues.



Blake m said:


> It will be fine. If you have coco coir, it'll pass fine. As for the poop, it's very common for my tortoise to try and eat poop, it's like candy! But, the only poo available since she's outside 24/7 if her own, and that's never been eaten. Before being out 24/7, I would being my sulcata out to a park by my house. I would find her munching on some "tootsie rolls". I would pull it out of her mouth. I'm sure your guy is fine!


Thanks for much needed reassurance. It is much appreciated, and the personal experience makes me feel much more comfortable about her future bowel movements!!


----------



## Saleama (May 19, 2014)

I did a sweep at my Mom's house and picked up any and all dog tootsie rolls I could see before placing the play-pen. The tortoises, however, saw more than I did. I caught one of them happily munching on a rather large and thankfully dried puppy poop. Oh the look he gave me when I took it away. I don't know why, but it seems no matter the species, they do so love the poo!


----------



## DeanS (May 19, 2014)

Essentially, I never understood why table enthusiasts don't use lids...especially with species that benefit from humidity. You just can't get it with a table...unless _*your*_ house is humid to begin with!


----------



## Whayla (May 19, 2014)

Well, I'm glad it's not uncommon. I knew that they ate their own feces pretty often, but I did not know it was ANY fecal matter. They are so dang cute... but very gross at times. I just hope I cleaned and got the smell out of the table quick enough, so she didn't ingest too much substrate. I'm sure a little won't hurt too much. 
Thanks for the stories!! You've made me a much calmer tortoise parent!


----------



## Whayla (May 19, 2014)

DeanS said:


> Essentially, I never understood why table enthusiasts don't use lids...especially with species that benefit from humidity. You just can't get it with a table...unless _*your*_ house is humid to begin with!


The table I made has two stories, the bottom relatively enclosed, and the top layer exposed. They both stay at the correct humidity, thanks to a humidifier, correct substrate, and live foliage. Plus, I mist her and parts of her table multiple times a day. I think it can be done, if done correctly.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 19, 2014)

Essentially, I never understood why table enthusiasts don't use lids...especially with species that benefit from humidity. You just can't get it with a table...unless _*your*_ house is humid to begin with![/QUOTE]

A few years ago a person wanted to get rid of their Russian and gave me this tort table for taking him. I rehabbed him and adopted him out and got this great enclosure. I keep some box turtles in it...


----------



## Blakem (May 19, 2014)

All I did to easily keep in humidity was cover it with a heavy towel. The other half was covered with plexiglass. I kept in great humidity. 


Here's some great plant identification websites I use. 

http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist

http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp


----------

